# Pushing toys into us



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello,
Not sure if any of you have had this problem but our golden retriever whenever she has her tennis ball or anything she wants to play with us with she will come up to us squeeking it ifs a squeeker ball or whatever the toy may be and push it into us if that makes any sence. Like while she is squeeking it pushing the toy into our hand or leg or body is the best I can explain it.

She will keep doing this and if we try to take it from her she will run away and come right back and do it again. She doesnt do this with bone or chew toys just balls and soft toys. She does this all times of the day. After we walk, before we walk she could be dead tired from excercize but still do this. I could use some help if anyone has any ideas to stop this


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

She just wants to play! If you don't, then just cross your arms, stand up and ignore her. When she stops, sit back down. If she pushes in again with the toy, repeat the process. She has to learn to be invited to play on your terms. Just be sure to catch her when she is down and quiet and invite her to play at other times. No reason to take all the fun out of the day!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

She is just trying to play with you. Tucker does this to us a lot. He will usually bring one of his stuffed toys over and either push it up against us or put his head in our laps with a toy in his mouth.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Libby does this too. We laugh because if you have your feet on the ottomon, she will sit there trying to push her ball or toy into your foot as if its another hand. We ignore her when we dont' want to play or we'll say "I'm Closed" and she might bark a bit but eventually she goes and lays down. It can get really REALLY annoying but she just wants to play .


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

LibbysMom said:


> ....or we'll say "I'm Closed" and she might bark a bit but eventually she goes and lays down.....


"I'm Closed" - how cute!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

I know this is her way of saying lets play but how can I get her to learn to not jam the toy into me. She gets pretty wild with pushing the toy into us. I'm not sure how to explain it isn't just her poking the toy at us softly she gets really wild and crazy jumping up on us pushing the toy into us while biting the toy making it squeek like shes trying to kill the toy while jamming it into us.

The main reason I don't want this behavior is because once in a while we will be laying on the couch and she trys to jam it into our face and that is too much i dont want to get accidently nipped in the face or something.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> She just wants to play! If you don't, then just cross your arms, stand up and ignore her. When she stops, sit back down. If she pushes in again with the toy, repeat the process. She has to learn to be invited to play on your terms. Just be sure to catch her when she is down and quiet and invite her to play at other times. No reason to take all the fun out of the day!


 I'll try this and see how it works thanks!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't know how to stop her pushing the toy. I've had a heavy kong dropped on my head....so I know such a thing is not pleasent. I've learned to be wary about falling asleep on the floor.

Lucky will still jam his toy and often gets what he wants as I find it irresistable. But he has learned to stop asking when I say "No Play". Then I try to make time for him later.

Yours is still a puppy and will need more playtime but she should learn to obey you when you communicate you aren't ready to play.

Good luck. She sounds very playful and sweet.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

It really does sound a lot like what Libby does. She'll get up on you and put the toy RIGHT in your face as well. Ignoring her is the ONLY thing that works. She's almost 2 and some days are better then others. "I'm Closed" has been our words for over a year now and she is just starting to correlate the two. I know how frustrating it is. And we have been scratched and nipped when she was younger because of this behavior. But with patience it has gotten better. Good Luck!


----------

